# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für ein Gedicht. 4 Zeilen zum Thema "Angeln im Herbst" hätten wir schon gerne von den "Altmembern", wenn sie die Rolle gewinnen wollen.B]


Der Gewinn Oktober​
1132784 Mitchell GiTa​







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€*


----------



## Damyl (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

ERSTER :vik:

Im Herbst lässt es sich gut fischen.
Da kann man manch schönen Räuber erwischen.
Jetzt fressen sie sich die Mägen voll.
Das finden alle Angler toll. :q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Angeln im Herbst ist wunderbar
Mit dem Biedron Wobbler steh' ich da
Erfolg oder Nichterfolg ist die Frage
Nen Hecht erwischt man nicht alle Tage


----------



## GitteNRW (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ehrlich, dieses Gerät hätte ich auch recht gern.. und derweil mein Partner Hans-Georg (auch hier im Forum) es ausprobiert, hocke ich dabei und dokumentiere seine Erfolge (hoffentlich). Wär dat nix?


----------



## stefclud2000 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Wind weht stark, die Vögel fliehen,
dass beste Wetter um ans Wasser zu ziehen!
Der Hecht will nun seinen Hunger stillen,
dass passt mir ganz nach meinem Willen! #h

Gruß Stefclud2000
Erster Beitrag und dann gleich noch´n Gedicht #6


----------



## firemirl (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Und nun ich!

   Es wirft die Sonne vor dem Niedergehen 
Noch einen Blick auf den geliebten See,
Nun kann kein menschlich Aug' mehr auf ihn seh’n.
es tut die rote Glut ihm dort zu weh
Und dennoch muss gebannt ich lange stehen 
bei den Ruten ganz in meiner Näh.
Sie ruckt ganz sacht so hoffe ich
  [FONT=&quot]noch in dieser schönen Herbstennacht [/FONT]


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Bald Geh'n wir wieder Fischen,
Bei diesen kälteren Wetter,
Kommen Die Fänge auf den Tischen,
überall liegen Farbenfrohe Blätter,
Aber dem Angler ist das wetter egal,
nur ohne Fisch Nachhaus,
 ist eine Qual,
es wär ein Graus,
deswegen geht mir euren Angeln die Gewässer durchchecken,
um die großen Fische zu Wecken!:m


----------



## Case (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wer angelt im Herbst bei Sturm und bei Wind.?
Es ist der Angler mit seinem Kind.
Sie halten die Beute für's Foto im Arm.
Aber nur kurz, denn sonst wird sie warm.

Case

sorry


----------



## angler4711 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin, Moin!


Herbst für Angler

Es duftet nach Heu,
die Fische sind nicht mehr scheu
bald geht`s wieder zum angeln,
dann brauch ich nicht mehr zu Haus rum rangeln
Vielleicht ist der erste Fisch ein Hecht,
dann war der Herbst nicht schlecht.


----------



## yeti41 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mit der feinen GiTa-Rolle
fängt man auch im Herbst echt dolle.
Dringt die Kälte auch tief in die Knochen,
bringt die Rolle das Anglerblut zum Kochen.


----------



## aal60 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wenn im Herbst die Nebel wallen
und die Blätter langsam auf die Wasseroberfläche fallen,
steh ich an der Gezeiten Strom und hoffe, bete, fiebere
auf den Hechtbiss schon,
immer wieder zieht der Blinker seine Bahn, bis dann,
ich glaub es kaum, hängt der Drilling an Esox Zahn.
- Ein Sprung, ein Schwall und Alles ist Rauch und Schall.

Doch die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Robmantuto (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst kommt, der Sommer geht,
den Angler, der dem Wetter widersteht,
scheut weder Regen noch Schnee,
sieht man jetzt öfters angeln am See.


----------



## langer57 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Kaum das die ersten Blätter fallen,
rasen alle los um sich die Hechte zukrallen.
Doch nicht nur wegen den großen Hechten,
nein auch andere Räuber machen uns zu ihren Knechten.
Will man an den besten Plätzen angeln,
muss man sich fast schon mit den anderen rangeln.
Zieht man dann aus dem Gewässer einen ganz großen Brocken,
kann man auch so manche Hitliste rocken.
So ein Fisch kann einen sehr glücklich machen,
war er aber zu groß kann auch mal die Rute krachen.
Ein kaputes Angelgerät wohl sicher keiner mag,
dann lieber einen kleinen Fisch und das jeden Tag.
Sollte es mal den Hechten gar nicht klappen,
vielliecht beißen dann noch ein paar Quappen.
Doch Diese mitzunehmen geht ja nicht,
so ist das Zurücksetzten jedem seine Pflicht.
Ob mit Blinker oder Pose,
angeln im Herbst geht manchmal nur in Regenhose.
Doch oft scheint auch schön die Sonne,
dann erst ist angeln eine richtige Wonne.
So lockt der Herbst fast jeden raus,
meißt gibt es als Belohnung einen leckeren Schmaus.


----------



## Wurmbader70 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

An den Teich gehts mit der ganzen Sippe, 
am nächsten Tag liegt alles um .
Gefangen statt Fisch ward nur ne Grippe, 
man tröstet sich mit Tee im Rum ;-)


----------



## Zanderchef (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Angeln im Herbst!

Wenn morgens dichte Nebelschwaden
sich langsam über´s Wasser tragen
und die letzten Vögel pfeifen
wird´s Zeit ganz schnell zur Angel zu greifen.
Denn der Herbst, das ist die Angelzeit,
wo kein Kescher trocken bleibt!

Wenn einem so etwas *nicht* widerfährt, hat man vom Angeln im Herbst nie was gehört!

Petri Heil!


----------



## carphunter667 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

[FONT=&quot]Angeln im Herbst!

Im Herbst ist die jagt auf die Wasserräuber toll,
dagegen ist die Waid auf Friedfisch oll,
am tanzenden Blinker ein kurzer riss,
so kommt der erste Herbstbiss.

lg Jens
[/FONT]


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Herbst färben sich die Blätter an den Bäumen ;

Die Räuber kriegen Hunger;

oh ich will die beste Zeit nicht versäumen

sonst hab ich so viel Kummer.


----------



## Okken53 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Herbst wenn die Ferien beginnen,
will ich mich wieder zum Angeln besinnen,
gehe an die Elbe auf Zander und Aal,
Ich hoffe das Wetter macht das Angeln nicht zur Qual.


----------



## Henni (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Tja, wenn das so ist, dann reime ich auch mal mit:

Warum soll man hier wohl dichten?
fragte mich nun mein Verstand.
Warum wünscht man sich nicht Geschichten,
wo doch unser Latein so weit bekannt?

Sicher ist es gut begründet,
wie meine Frau von hinten meint.
Weil das Board es schöner findet,
wenn sich hinten alles reimt.

....und nun was herbstliches ;o)

Verblüht sind Rosen, Tulpen und auch Ginster.
Die Kosten steigen für Wärme und Licht.
Die Nächte werden wieder finster.
Die Meisten sitzen vorm TV. Der Angler nicht.

Der Raubfisch nun zum Biss gelaunt,
bei Regen, Frost und frühem Tau.
Zuhause wird der Fisch bestaunt,
und zischt beim Kopfschlag nochmal "Au"!


----------



## zesch (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*


----------



## Anjolus (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst ist da...

Die Blätter an den Bäumen verfärben sich,
die Nächte sind kalt und nebelig
sie ist da, die Zeit für Zander und Hecht,
mit der neuen Rolle, das wär nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Brxxsenzxxxel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

So einer von mir........

Der Herbst der kommt ganz Wunderbar,
die Raubfischzeit das ist doch klar.
Der Hecht der Zander und der Barsch,
sie lauern schon auf einen Snack,
dann kommen wir mit unserem Raubfischschreck.

Gruss Brasse......:vik:


----------



## katasen (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Angler

Der Brandungswind weht
Am Strande er steht
Er will den Dorsch
Er wirft den Wurm 
Und drillt Ihn forsch


petri heil


----------



## Schlickrutscher (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Angler,

er wollte fangen einen Barsch,
im Herbstlicht er den Räuber sah,
das Wasser stieg ihm über'n Ar...
zu weit gewatet er wohl war ?|bigeyes


----------



## Forellendieb (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Herbstangler..

Das Gras ist ganz Nass und vom Tau ganz grau, die Blätter ganz bunt, fallen leise auf´s Wasser.
Es erwacht nun der Angler, der Angler des Herbste´s, um zu fangen den Raubfisch seiner Träume.
Er steht ganz gespannt am Wasser der Hoffnung und dreht an der Rolle ganz ruhig und bedächtig. Die Würfe präziese, im Blickfeld die Schnur, gleich wird er kommen, er wartet nur. 
Dann.... ein ruck in der Schnur, die Rute erhebt sich, die Spitze sie Tanzt, oh welch ein erlebnis.
 Die Rolle wird schwerer, die Rute gebogen, der Angler er weiß, das ist jetzt sein Lohn. 
Der Lohn für die Tage, die Tage als Schneider, die Stunden und Tage die er verbracht hat am Wasser.
Ein Schwall im Wasser, den Kescher gesetzt, heraus ist der Räuber oh welch ein Gefühl. Mit strahlenden Augen betrachtet er  seinen Fang, und weiß sogleich, der Herbst ist noch lang. 

so fertig aus die Maus!!#h


----------



## GreenMonsta (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst  (Natürlich selbst gedichtet)

An einem Weiher sitzt ein Reiher,im Schilf da sitzt der Hecht
Er packt sich das Rotauge "Mensch das schmeckt ja garnicht schlecht"
Der Hecht ist auf der Jagd nach einem schönen Futterfisch,wenn er heute nichts mehr fängt kommt Tiefkühlkost auf seinen Tisch
Alle Fische sind auf der suche nach einem schönen Leckerbissen,nach dem Verdauen wird mal kurz ins Schilf geschiss**
Im Herbst wird alles ruhiger,das angeln wird dann schwer - Und liebes Anglerboard gebt doch die Angelrolle her 


Lg,Ben


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Halli Hallo der Herbst ist da,
Die Raubfische jagen,wunderbar.
Der erste Meter-Hecht soll fallen,
Auch wenn bald schon wieder die Böller knallen.
Hätt ich so eine Gita-Rolle gewonnen,
Würd meine Freunde nich so schnell zeronnen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## klener Giotto (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

So dann will ich auch mal#h!

*Fische*

Ja aus dem Meer,
da kommen alle Fische her
jetzt im Herbst wir müssen bangen
und versuchen ja jeden Fisch zu fangen!

9.10.08 Lukas.J

^Nur leider kriegt man nicht jeden#q:c!

|wavey:Gruß Lukas|wavey:



​


----------



## Schleie! (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Wind weht stürmisch,
der Hecht wird mürrisch,
bekommt er hunger,
oder wird er müde?
Das Wasser wird kältä,
der Zander fängt an zu schäre,
beginnt rasch zu fressä,
zur freude für anglers keschä


----------



## iche112 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Herbst macht Angeln richtig Spass
da gibt´s für jeden Angler was
drum gar nicht lang zu Hause warten
lieber schnell ans Wasser starten.


----------



## Schleie07 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Hecht hockt auf dem Grund,

da kommt ein Wobbler geschwund.

Ich drill den Hecht rein,

er schmeckt sehr fein.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst hat viele Blätter,
durch sie wird das Wasser immer glätter.
Der Räuber jagt geschwind die Brut,
das macht uns Allen wieder Mut.


----------



## Hartwig Hesse (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Kommt der Herbst mit Sturmgebraus,
pack ich trotzdem meine Angel aus.
Ob auf'm Kutter oder am See,
mit 'ner Gita geht's schon okay!!


----------



## Koelnhorst (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der Herbst weht Laub auf jeden Bach,
und Nebelschwaden ziehn vorbei.
Da geh ich schnell und schau mal nach,
vieleicht fang ich ja heut nen Hai.
Und ist es dann auch nur ein Hecht,
nun ja das ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

In diesem Sinne,
Petri Heil


----------



## mainfishing (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Im Herbst eilt der Wind
übers´ Wasser geschwind
der Gummifisch sinkt hinab
vielleicht grig ich heute ja meinen Zander ab

in diesem sinne viel Glück und Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## H2Ofreund (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mein Dichtversuch: 

Der Herbst ist noch mal eine gute Zeit,
in der jede freie Minute nach angeln schreit.
Die Fische beißen, das ist fein,
wer will da nicht selbst mit dabei sein.
Und sollte ich noch die tolle Rolle gewinnen,
kann der nächste Herbst erst recht beginnen.

Dann mal feste die Daumen drücken, und Petri Heil.


----------



## FJM (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ein Vierzeiler soll´s sein?
Nun gut - hier ist mein...

   Wenn die Blätter von den Bäumen stürzen
   Und die Tage sich verkürzen
   Die Jogger und Walker sich in Kaffeestuben retten
   Ist es Hechtzeit! - Woll´n wir wetten?

                                    (frei nach Heinz Erhardt)


----------



## Kampfler (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

auch von mir ein netter Vierzeiler:

 Der Herbst bringt bunte Blätter,
die Räuber werden fetter,
dem Angler dieses sehr gefällt,
  weshalb er den Köder ins Wasser hält.


|wavey:


----------



## Dirk_001 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Kalte Füsse schon seit Stunden, 
auch hat kein Fisch den Wurm gefunden.
Denn die Fische sind nicht dumm
schwimmen um den Wurm herum.


----------



## Gufi Angler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich Sitz am See und Spür ne Briese,
an der Rute kracht schon ein Riese,
er nimmt den köder bis zum Arsch,
dabei war es nur ein Barsch:c

Petri


----------



## hechtnase (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hier mein Gedicht:

Der Herbst ist da, man kann es sehen
Die Blätter fallen , der Wind tut wehen
Wir angeln noch trotz alledem,
ein grosser Fisch, das wäre schön.

Gruß an alle Regenfans

:m


----------



## Panafax1 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich melde mich auch mal 

und meine frau meldet sich 

mein Sohn 

mein anderer sohn

und meine Tochter :q


----------



## Pulheimer27 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ok, bin zwar kein "Altmember" aber ich versuchs mal 


Der Herbst ist schön, der Herbst ist toll.
Drum packe ich das Auto voll.
Angeln, Maden, Würmer, Haken, 
das muss mit, Die Fische warten!

Nun sitz ich hier an einem See,
die Finger kalt, Sie tun schon weh.
Jedoch kein Zupfer und kein Biss, 
denn ohne GiTa geht es nich´ 


#h


----------



## Ute (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich gehöre glaube ich noch zu den Neuzugängen.#h
Und versuche mal mein Glück.
Auch von mit gibt es einen kleinen Reim.
*Der Regenwurm wird arg vermißt,
weil er heut' zum Angeln ist.*


----------



## Petterson (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ist der Blankaal abgezogen,
den Fluss hinab bis weit ins Meer,
bläst der Wind recht hohe Wogen
und die Kescher bleiben leer #d.

Karpfen, Schleien, Cypriniden,
denen wird es jetzt zu kalt.
Doch so mancher ist`s zufrieden:
Spinnfischer...die "Hechtler" halt |supergri!

Hechte, Zander und der Barsch
fordern mir ein kalt Gesäß;
an den Ufern langer Marsch
sind mit der "Spinne" zeitgemäß.

Dann am Ende jeden Jahres,
wenn auf Blinkern und Gufieren
auch so recht nichts beißen will,
sag ich nicht: "Okay, das war es!
Nun geh ich heim, ich will nicht frieren."
Nein! Dann denk ich mir ganz still |rolleyes:
"Not impossible,that mission...
jetzt geh ich halt zum Ruttenfischen#:!"


----------

